# MEN!!!!Spit or swallow?



## zaliblue (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi...just a quick question....

Does it really matter if a woman spits or swallows? If she has given you a blowjob and she lets you cum in her mouth...does it really matter if she spits it out or swallows it? My husband says he doesn't really care one way or the other.....but I see that a lot of guys get more excited about the "swallowing" thing....Opinions?


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

If the wine has corked or gone off, sure spit it out. But if its a nice smooth Pinotage or Sauvignon Blanc, hell, SWALLOW!

I presume thats what you are referring to...


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Well at the moment it all happens I really don’t care! From a visual quality it is something of a turnoff seeing someone spit or the running off to the bathroom to do it and can slow down the mood so to speak. Course if that is the end of the festivities for all involved I don’t think it matters. But I am not the one with it in my mouth.


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

Here we go...again!!!! YAWN


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

First time my wifee gave me a BJ, I was close to having an orgasm and I told her, want me to stop? Out of your mouth? She told me no, its okay and I went in her mouth and she swallowed and she has done this ever since. I do have her fav drink nearby though, so its not that bad and she is cool with that. It works.


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

Never known a girl happy to give a BJ to completion and not be happy to swallow.


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

Not to keen on the numb throat after.

It does look more lady like swallowing rather than spitting it all, and why waste healthy vitamins and proteins that sperm has in it.


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

Doesn't matter to me. I wouldn't swallow the stuff myself either...

If you need to get your vitamins and proteins from sperm you have your priorities wrong lady...


----------



## Sun Catcher (Dec 6, 2013)

Not sure if this is the place to ask this question but sure would like an answer. Have not been able to get any conclusive answer only a few chuckles. 

If the man is on chemotherapy and is told not to conceive children as the chemo drug is known to cause birth defects AND is known to cause secondary cancers would you swallow?

The chemo drug in question here is taken orally, not intravenously. Not worried about birth defects as we are both too old. 

Thanks for anyone having any knowledge about this.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

In 26 years of marriage, and 34 years of sex, I can count the number of times that I have ejaculated in my wife's mouth on two hands. All of those times she has swallowed.

She claims that semen gives her a stomach ache, like post nasal drip when she has a bad head cold. She also doesn't mind the taste, but she really doesn't like the texture (the "mouth feel" to use wine parlance). However, she is perfectly OK with letting me come on her face.

It would be nice if she let me come in her mouth more often. I really don't care if she spits or swallows, completing in her mouth is the thing I miss.


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

CouldItBeSo said:


> Doesn't matter to me. I wouldn't swallow the stuff myself either...
> 
> If you need to get your vitamins and proteins from sperm you have your priorities wrong lady...


Hahaaaa. I think you must be right.

Well i have been dieting so my doctor tells me that my body is lacking iron, proteins, and minerals, I just thought that swallowing would sort that problem out........

And its something i enjoy doing..... Well i think its better than buying the multi vitamins in a bottle..... My bad....:lol:


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

All but a couple of the women I've had sex with swallowed. For some reason, it's more satisfying when they do. Maybe it's as psychologically simple as swallow = acceptance, and spit = rejection.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Sun Catcher said:


> Not sure if this is the place to ask this question but sure would like an answer. Have not been able to get any conclusive answer only a few chuckles.
> 
> If the man is on chemotherapy and is told not to conceive children as the chemo drug is known to cause birth defects AND is known to cause secondary cancers would you swallow?
> 
> ...


My ex BIL went through chemo, and ALL his bodily fluids were treated as toxic waste, by doctors orders. He had his own washroom, which his wife suited up to clean, even. So I'm pretty sure it was condoms all the way, and no swallowing.

C


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

It's not really the spit vs swallow that matters (to me), it's how it's handled that's important.

I don't think any woman out there would like it if their SO performed oral sex on them, and upon completion the man had a disgusted look on his face that said "thank god that's over!" then ran to the bathroom to wash his face and brush his teeth.

I wouldn't take it as a rejection of me, personally, if a woman didn't swallow. Hell, my penis is in her mouth, that's pretty accepting... If she doesn't like the taste or texture, that's not really a rejection of me, the individual. That's just a personal choice for the giver. But again, handle it with class, like a lady, lol!


----------



## Sun Catcher (Dec 6, 2013)

PBear said:


> My ex BIL went through chemo, and ALL his bodily fluids were treated as toxic waste, by doctors orders. He had his own washroom, which his wife suited up to clean, even. So I'm pretty sure it was condoms all the way, and no swallowing.
> 
> C


Thank you PBear. His is not so highly toxic that I have to suit up, not even when he was in hospital for the stem cell transplant. I never thought of using a condom nor did they mention that during the 'caregivers seminar' either, except concern for fertile females and pregnancy. 

He is on a small maintenance dose now, so probably damage is limited. What a quandary. :scratchhead:


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I have never completed in a womans mouth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes, it matters. Well it matters to me anyway.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Neither wife of mine would let me finish in them, period. With them, when nearing the point of no return, it quickly escalated to intercourse or to a hand job.

I've only had one GF from many, many years ago who did let me finish with her swallowing, because she greatly preferred doing it that way!

And at least for me, doing it like that was so much more pleasureable!*


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

I have never been with a woman who swallowed but I will agree with alexm that attitude is more important than spiting, swallowing, or not getting it in her mouth at all.

It seems to be the acceptance that is the turn on more often for men who favor it and I think that can be conveyed in the overall attitude. 

My wife has let me come in her mouth a couple times and it does feel very nice but she did not swallow and I personally see no difference. For me it is more about what happens afterwards. I am not so sensitive, so that I do not want the stimulation to stop as soon as I have gone. Although I guess there are other guys who can't stand much stimulation then.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

BJ's in general to me turned into a rather emotional thing after what I went through with my ex-wife. Talking about things with my STBW before we started dating, she almost wept when she learned what I went through and knew what oral means to some men.

Our oral sex life has turned into a very emotional journey for both of us. For me, going down on my ex-wfe was very much an unreciporicated demand. Same with bj's to my STBW. While I was pretty much always successful in getting my ex off, I was consistantly made to feel that I was not good at it. My STBW had a very low completion rate in giving, and was made to feel that she was just not good at it.

The first time I went down on her, I was able to bring her to rgasm pretty quickly and things have only gotten better since. The first time she went down on me, I let her know when I was getting close, and she wanted me to finish in her mouth. I could not describe how much that meant to me. She did spit, and I was prepared for that as she had told me that she never swallowed. That didn't bother me, and I never pressured her for anything more.

Then one night out of no where, she swallowed. She had grown not only past the duty aspects of giving, she had grown to enjoy giving to me, to look forward to it, to actually like my taste. It was so much more than acceptance of me. To her, there was a form of acceptance of her as well.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Sun Catcher said:


> Not sure if this is the place to ask this question but sure would like an answer. Have not been able to get any conclusive answer only a few chuckles.
> 
> If the man is on chemotherapy and is told not to conceive children as the chemo drug is known to cause birth defects AND is known to cause secondary cancers would you swallow?
> 
> ...


I do. Don't! Some oral chemo drugs cause toxins to be released in ALL body fluids, saliva, sweat, urine... Everything.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Sun Catcher said:


> Thank you PBear. His is not so highly toxic that I have to suit up, not even when he was in hospital for the stem cell transplant. I never thought of using a condom nor did they mention that during the 'caregivers seminar' either, except concern for fertile females and pregnancy.
> 
> He is on a small maintenance dose now, so probably damage is limited. What a quandary. :scratchhead:


"Doc, my wife is concerned about the level of toxicity in my semen."


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

From another thread...




Anon Pink said:


> I get that men feel an overwhelming sense of love and acceptance, and maybe even a little bit respected, when their women swallow. But is it possible you are confusing swallowing with finishing in her mouth.
> 
> I swallow sometimes, but I prefer not to.
> 
> ...


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

melw74 said:


> Hahaaaa. I think you must be right.
> 
> Well i have been dieting so my doctor tells me that my body is lacking iron, proteins, and minerals, I just thought that swallowing would sort that problem out........
> 
> And its something i enjoy doing..... Well i think its better than buying the multi vitamins in a bottle..... My bad....:lol:


For iron eat more vegetables, berries, fruits.

If you want the best quality protein you have it yourself, you know... mother's milk.  Seriously though I would get protein from cottage cheese, soft quark and chicken meat which all have low fat and high protein and almost no carbohydrates.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

CharlieParker said:


> And I liked it again


I think this technique takes the entire issue off the table, unless there is a need for acceptance as Samyeager explains. Men need to feel their junk is not junk to their woman. Just like women need to feel her pvssy is indeed heavens gate!


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Swallowing is one extreme, running to the bathroom to spit it out in the sink is the other extreme. My wife used to swallow when we were dating. Then after the wedding, a few times, she'd let me finish in her mouth, but she would run to the bathroom to spit it out.

I agree wholeheartedly that the run-spit seems to be a rejection of me. It indicates she doesn't enjoy my sex, or that she actually finds me sexually repulsive in some way. 

When she swallowed there was a whole different emotional aspect. It was an acceptance and a total desire for me. I think she did have a different attitude, too, before the wedding.

More recently she has gone to the middle ground. For something like 28 years she would not let me finish in her mouth, but then last summer she started wanting me to. But she would have a washcloth nearby and, as Anon describes, let it run out of her mouth as she continued. Then she'd clean me/her up when I was exhausted. I find this just as emotionally accepting as if she swallowed. Because she didn't reject me or run to the bathroom like she was going to puke.

So, my advice to women who don't want to swallow is to take the middle ground. Let him finish and let it be really messy. There's something about messy which is hot (for me). Or, at the last moment redirect it so he finishes on your breasts. I don't understand the allure of facials, but elsewhere like the chest is a good alternative.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

That's a very good explanation Thor!


----------



## mxpx4182 (Jan 7, 2014)

Swallowing is nice, but either is better than neither. Also, how a man tastes can be indicative of his dietary habits. He may need to lay off the red meat, coffee, and alcohol.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

I wouldn't know on either account


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Swallow.... or so I've heard.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Personally, I don't think I'd care if she spits, swallows, or finger paints with it after I'm done. As long as she doesn't make me feel like it's toxic waste (I.e. Run and spit, expressions like " eww, gross"). 

I've had one extreme or the other... STBXW who wasn't having anything to do with a shot of protein, and GF's who all swallowed. No spitters. . But if you're going to spit, there's been some good descriptions of how to make it fun. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

2ntnuf said:


> First wife was a runner and spitter. It made it much less enjoyable. I keep thinking, if you let him finish in your mouth and just make a mess with it, you are still swallowing some. I just don't get it.
> 
> Also, I imagine he is going down for you? What would you feel like if he said, "Gee, honey, I just don't like your taste. It really is not something I care to do. If you can hold back a little, I'll just get you excited, then we can go directly to something else."
> 
> ...


I have to agree with this.... It must hurt a mans feelings having it spat out.

I mean where do people actually spit it, I keep having images in my mind of hearing a horrible spitting sound, and then spitting it all out over the bed Ewwww..

I mean surely hearing this must be a turn off in itself.?? Or quickly getting up to run out the room.???

Not saying women should do it, Of course if you do not like it, then you do not like it, but i just think finishing off is all part and parcel of it.

Just close your eyes and swallow quickly.......


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

It seems as if i fall on the " rare " side of this topic since i do swallow and actually enjoy doing so !!

If i were giving a BJ to completion ( like when i have my monthly visitor ) his umm orgasm is like my " reward " for a good job hmm!!!!

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I never understood spitting? :scratchhead:

When it goes in your mouth it is SO much easier if he is way back in there, and you just swallow as it comes. Most times I don't even taste it.

If your spitting, then it has to toss around in your mouth, and just sit there for a few seconds, right where all your taste buds are...

It makes no sense to me. There is a lot less taste with swallowing, then there would be with spitting. Also less mess. The few times I've spit so I could try it, it didn't spit out clean, and then you have like a drool string.... ew.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

TheCuriousWife said:


> I never understood spitting? :scratchhead:
> 
> When it goes in your mouth it is SO much easier if he is way back in there, and you just swallow as it comes. Most times I don't even taste it.
> 
> ...


That drool string....so fun to play with though...


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

TMI warning but here goes: I swallow but also stay on the job for a few moments afterwards, Mr H feels a lot of sensation and continues to O after ejaculation. Maybe all guys are different I have never been with one prior that talked me through how his body works.

So with that in mind I can see how spitting would be a much weaker ending for him. I want him to have the full experience, not end it too short as his body is still feeling pleasure.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Holland said:


> TMI warning but here goes: I swallow but also stay on the job for a few moments afterwards, Mr H feels a lot of sensation and continues to O after ejaculation. Maybe all guys are different I have never been with one prior that talked me through how his body works.
> 
> So with that in mind I can see how spitting would be a much weaker ending for him. I want him to have the full experience, not end it too short as his body is still feeling pleasure.


+1 on this. And it's why finishing in her mouth is better than not...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Holland said:


> TMI warning but here goes: I swallow but also stay on the job for a few moments afterwards, *Mr H feels a lot of sensation and continues to O after ejaculation*. Maybe all guys are different I have never been with one prior that talked me through how his body works.
> 
> So with that in mind I can see how spitting would be a much weaker ending for him. I want him to have the full experience, not end it too short as his body is still feeling pleasure.


That's me as well, and is something I have had to work with my STBW on a bit...keep going until I tell you to stop


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

Holland said:


> TMI warning but here goes: I swallow but also stay on the job for a few moments afterwards, Mr H feels a lot of sensation and continues to O after ejaculation. Maybe all guys are different I have never been with one prior that talked me through how his body works.
> 
> So with that in mind I can see how spitting would be a much weaker ending for him. I want him to have the full experience, not end it too short as his body is still feeling pleasure.


Ding! Ding! Ding! We have a winner! Exactly! Fortunately, my wife does swallow when she takes me to completion AND she continues to 'stay on the job' for several minutes. It gets to the point where I have to almost beg her to stop. I am very glad my fluids are not rejected or looked upon as something nasty. And when I'm reciprocating, I'm very selfish. The juicier she is the better! I want ALL of those yummy juices all to myself.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

melw74 said:


> I have to agree with this.... It must hurt a mans feelings having it spat out.
> 
> *I mean where do people actually spit it, I keep having images in my mind of hearing a horrible spitting sound, and then spitting it all out over the bed Ewwww..*
> 
> ...


See, I don't get why running to the sink is the first thing some think of. Just like when you're at a dinner table, and get a piece of gristle or something in your mouth...just discretely pick up a napkin (think washcloth) and quietly dispose of the offending bit into the napkin. Then complement the cook.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Whatever turns her on is ok with me, but if she didn't even want it to go in her mouth, but would rather pull last moment and finish with hands, it wouldn't bother me. I wouldn't want to swallow the stuff, so I wouldn't require a woman to do it.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

There is a little difference, but not a huge one. If she swallows, then she can continue applying suction to the end. It's called a blow job, but should be called a suck job. If she ends up with a mouth of cum or lets it dribble out, the suction is gone.

It's still pretty good. Nothing like moving away at the end, that is a horrible end to it.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Holland said:


> TMI warning but here goes: I swallow but also stay on the job for a few moments afterwards, Mr H feels a lot of sensation and continues to O after ejaculation. Maybe all guys are different I have never been with one prior that talked me through how his body works.
> 
> So with that in mind I can see how spitting would be a much weaker ending for him. I want him to have the full experience, not end it too short as his body is still feeling pleasure.


I'm the same. The difference is a maybe 5 second orgasm vs. one that lasts over 30 seconds.


----------



## zaliblue (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi guys!

Thanks for all of the responses! All advice is very much appreciated....I guess I was just wondering because I don't swallow....I ALWAYS let him cum in my mouth or wherever he would like...but I always spit....It usually happens like this....He cums in my mouth and i keep on until he's pretty much crying lol...then i get up with it in my mouth....he laughs because he knows it's in my mouth and I need to spit lol....So then I smile back and run to the bathroom....He has always said that he could care less what I do with it afterward but I just always wondered if he only says that because he knows I don't like to swallow...the main reason that I don't is that it gives me awful heartburn lol....I just don't want him to not be completely satisfied....he's such a nice guy and great husband that I know he would never ask me to do anything he thought I wouldn't be comfortable with....and he would never make me feel like I wasn't satisfying him 100%....even if there was something else he would like....I would give the swallowing thing another shot if I knew it was something that mattered to him...IDK....guess I just don't want him to be secretly unsatisfied? Sorry for my grammar and....dot dot dots lol


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

CouldItBeSo said:


> For iron eat more vegetables, berries, fruits.
> 
> If you want the best quality protein you have it yourself, you know... mother's milk.  Seriously though I would get protein from cottage cheese, soft quark and chicken meat which all have low fat and high protein and almost no carbohydrates.


I am only jesting with you, My doctor has not told me anything. Just having a bit of a chuckle. I am dieting, but i still have enough iron, protein, vitamins in my diet...

All i was stating is sperm was good for you if your lacking anything, but i am certainly not lacking nothing..... If anything i am getting a little to much if ya know what i mean


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

"....he laughs because he knows it's in my mouth and I need to spit lol....So then I smile back..."

That has got to be one happy guy. Swallow -eh, smile -priceless.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

zaliblue said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Thanks for all of the responses! All advice is very much appreciated....I guess I was just wondering because I don't swallow....I ALWAYS let him cum in my mouth or wherever he would like...but I always spit....It usually happens like this....He cums in my mouth and i keep on until he's pretty much crying lol...then i get up with it in my mouth....he laughs because he knows it's in my mouth and I need to spit lol....So then I smile back and run to the bathroom....He has always said that he could care less what I do with it afterward but I just always wondered if he only says that because he knows I don't like to swallow...the main reason that I don't is that it gives me awful heartburn lol....I just don't want him to not be completely satisfied....he's such a nice guy and great husband that I know he would never ask me to do anything he thought I wouldn't be comfortable with....and he would never make me feel like I wasn't satisfying him 100%....even if there was something else he would like....I would give the swallowing thing another shot if I knew it was something that mattered to him...IDK....guess I just don't want him to be secretly unsatisfied? Sorry for my grammar and....dot dot dots lol


You're right. He probably wouldn't say anything to you because ultimatley if it turned into a choice between bj with spitting, or no bj at all, then he's going to go with the spitting. I am also retty sure that if he knows it causes physical discomfort to you, he is totally ok with the compromise you guys have worked out. I doubt you swallowing would make things any less enjoyable for him though 

My STBW used to spit. She'd finish, play around a bit then go to the bathroom. Never any big production, no gaggin noises or loud spitting noises or anything like that. I was OK with it because I was just happy with what I was getting especially considering I had spent 20 years with a woman who wouldn't get her mouth anywhere near me.

The only thing that really bothered me about her getting up to spit was that it broke the intimacy. The snuggling. The continuing to run my hands over her. The natural flow of me taking care of her.

After a while though, she began to swallow, and has ever since. For her, it was a feeling of closeness, trust, acceptance of me inside herself that led her to start on her own. I never brought the issue up. Giving bj's for her had always been seen as obligatory, though she was good at it and always showed enthusiasm, but as we grew closer, it changed for her. It became something just as special and importat to her as it ever was for me. It was a huge step for her.


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> See, I don't get why running to the sink is the first thing some think of. Just like when you're at a dinner table, and get a piece of gristle or something in your mouth...just discretely pick up a napkin (think washcloth) and quietly dispose of the offending bit into the napkin. Then complement the cook.


Sorry, Yes i did think that, my bad. Its because i do not spit so i would not know what others do, so yes, The first thing that does come to mind is running off and spitting.

Even if i had a napkin to hand i could still my husband feeling a little bit hurt, me spitting it out, but I do not do it so i will never know.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

zaliblue said:


> Hi...just a quick question....
> 
> Does it really matter if a woman spits or swallows? If she has given you a blowjob and she lets you cum in her mouth...does it really matter if she spits it out or swallows it? My husband says he doesn't really care one way or the other.....but I see that a lot of guys get more excited about the "swallowing" thing....Opinions?


If only I had that choice...


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

melw74 said:


> I am only jesting with you, My doctor has not told me anything. Just having a bit of a chuckle. I am dieting, but i still have enough iron, protein, vitamins in my diet...
> 
> All i was stating is sperm was good for you if your lacking anything, but i am certainly not lacking nothing..... If anything i am getting a little to much if ya know what i mean


Well, either case, those foods I mentioned are good if you're dieting.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

I've only been truly swallowed a few times but wifey prefers not too since I tend to shoot a lot especially if I haven't had a release in 3 days. I guess I'm just weird in that respect.

I could personally take it or leave it


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

zaliblue said:


> Hi...just a quick question....
> 
> Does it really matter if a woman spits or swallows? If she has given you a blowjob and she lets you cum in her mouth...does it really matter if she spits it out or swallows it? My husband says he doesn't really care one way or the other.....but I see that a lot of guys get more excited about the "swallowing" thing....Opinions?


Finishing inside is better and swallowing is better, but swallowing is not better if the woman's reactions is "Eeeeh, squint, gulp, oooooo, blech, I need some water right now" that is a turn off!! 

A woman who "Cum in my mouth!" and means it is rare and 2 steps away from instant wife material.

With that side I don't care about blowjobs in my marriage because I know my wife doesn't love them! So, I don't want her to do it lol. In another life yes swallowing is better!!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

OhGeesh said:


> Finishing inside is better and swallowing is better, but swallowing is not better if the woman's reactions is "Eeeeh, squint, gulp, oooooo, blech, I need some water right now" that is a turn off!!
> 
> *A woman who "Cum in my mouth!" and means it is rare and 2 steps away from instant wife material.*
> 
> With that side I don't care about blowjobs in my marriage because I know my wife doesn't love them! So, I don't want her to do it lol. In another life yes swallowing is better!!


I find this so interesting but it worries me about men. I know that after a BJ Mr H gets so lovey, emotional and will often squish me till I have to ask for air. This is all very nice but as a woman I find it unusual.
I don't get so emotional after sex, during it I do, before hand I do but afterwards it is like yeah that was great but it is done.

It scares me just a little bit that I feel like I have so much power after a mind bending BJ. I could ask him for anything and he would say yes. I don't like this sort of thing. Does that make sense?

Please tell me that men would not seriously consider marriage just because of good sex?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Holland said:


> I find this so interesting but it worries me about men. I know that after a BJ Mr H gets so lovey, emotional and will often squish me till I have to ask for air. This is all very nice but as a woman I find it unusual.
> I don't get so emotional after sex, during it I do, before hand I do but afterwards it is like yeah that was great but it is done.
> 
> It scares me just a little bit that I feel like I have so much power after a mind bending BJ. I could ask him for anything and he would say yes. I don't like this sort of thing. Does that make sense?
> ...


Some would for sure. If it was good enough to outweigh the bad. Much like women who keep going back to their abusive spouses, or marry for money.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Holland said:


> Please tell me that men would not seriously consider marriage just because of good sex?


Bad sex would be a disqualifier for marriage.


----------



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

I've had a couple of old girlfriends swallow, its cool but I think the quality of the overall bj is more important than the finish. My wife has never nor will she ever allow me to cum in her mouth I have to masturbate at the end, but she generally gives good head before so I don't mind it. She finds the idea of semen in her mouth repulsive, considering her conservative background I'm glad she gives head at all.


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

It doesn't matter at all believe me


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Holland said:


> I find this so interesting but it worries me about men. I know that after a BJ Mr H gets so lovey, emotional and will often squish me till I have to ask for air. This is all very nice but as a woman I find it unusual.
> I don't get so emotional after sex, during it I do, before hand I do but afterwards it is like yeah that was great but it is done.


Yep, you don't get it. Getting a wonderful BJ followed by swallowing is the highest complement possible to pay a man. 



Holland said:


> It scares me just a little bit that I feel like I have so much power after a mind bending BJ. I could ask him for anything and he would say yes. I don't like this sort of thing. Does that make sense?


Women fail to grasp:

The pure sh!t a man will put up with to get good sex. A woman can walk all over most guys if she blows his socks off in bed
 A man will leave a good woman over bad sex



Holland said:


> Please tell me that men would not seriously consider marriage just because of good sex?


Yes.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I am lucky in that my wife has always swallowed from day one of our marriage! SHE is the one who would be against running and spitting it out. She sees that as a rejection of me and my body. 

I am very happy to get oral sex from her. When it does happen, it is great!

Also, she does "stay on the job" like Holland described. I love that about her. I do the same for her after she orgasms.


----------



## Cleigh (Dec 5, 2013)

Why aren't I married yet? I always tell my dp to come in my mouth, I love the taste and always swallow. He does melt when I say certain dirty things to him and say "marry me" lol One day he will be serious about it lol


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

"Please tell me that men would not seriously consider marriage just because of good sex?"

No they would not. They just leave out the other part because this is a forum about sex and the topic is about sex and it is simply taken for granted that you would not be with the woman if you did not like her as a person. It is better to find someone who has a nice personality and is a good match sexually.


Well there was a post by a woman who was talking about the after sex glow so I think it is common, but I agree, I do not know what it is about BJ's in particular but they also leave me mushy. 

"Yep, you don't get it. Getting a wonderful BJ followed by swallowing is the highest complement possible to pay a man."

I think this could have been written more clearly.
'For me, swallowing is the highest possible compliment.' 

Well it is not for me and I sure like Holland's, Anon's and the OP's style.

Hi Cleigh,
If you are my brothers girlfriend than it is because his first wife scared him off of marriage  (just kidding) maybe he is just not in a rush. It seems like a read somewhere that people are waiting longer these days,


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Thor said:


> Bad sex would be a disqualifier for marriage.


Kinda sucks for those of us who waited eh?


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

committed_guy said:


> Kinda sucks for those of us who waited eh?


I thought the hot sex would continue. I scoffed at the sad humorous stories about how wedding cake is the one substance known to destroy a woman's libido.


----------



## sgreenberg (Jul 9, 2013)

Personally, as long as I finish in her mouth I don't care what she does it with. I would prefer she not complain or say "yuk" or anything, but if it ends up in the toilet instead of her stomach, I don't care at all.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

What about the option of sharing by a french kiss?


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Re: MEN!!!!Spit or swallow?*



Holland said:


> I find this so interesting but it worries me about men. I know that after a BJ Mr H gets so lovey, emotional and will often squish me till I have to ask for air. This is all very nice but as a woman I find it unusual.
> I don't get so emotional after sex, during it I do, before hand I do but afterwards it is like yeah that was great but it is done.
> 
> It scares me just a little bit that I feel like I have so much power after a mind bending BJ. I could ask him for anything and he would say yes. I don't like this sort of thing. Does that make sense?
> ...


if i were in the market, good sex would be one of my top 3. financial and recreational compatibility would be the other two.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

soulsearch said:


> if i were in the market, good sex would be one of my top 3. financial and recreational compatibility would be the other two.


Those are my top 3, and I have found them in spades. I suspect Holland has a very similar top 3.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

jaharthur said:


> What about the option of sharing by a french kiss?


snowballing!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

let alittle seep out and swallow the rest like its the best thing you ever tasted.

thats my vote.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I got nothing useful to add except to say how this is the sexual equivalent of a first world problem.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Cletus said:


> I got nothing useful to add except to say how this is the sexual equivalent of a first world problem.


It is, and I am very happy being part of the aristocracy


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> It is, and I am very happy being part of the aristocracy


As one married three decades who would literally have to slip and have my **** fall into my wife's mouth to get any kind of oral gratification, spit, swallow, or bite, I have to say --

Kiss my hairy yellow butt, you 1%-er. 

In all honesty, anyone even lucky enough to have to "endure" spitting should be praying to Allah every night for having won the relationship lottery.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Cletus said:


> As one married three decades who would literally have to slip and have my **** fall into my wife's mouth to get any kind of oral gratification, spit, swallow, or bite, I have to say --
> 
> Kiss my hairy yellow butt, you 1%-er.
> 
> In all honesty, anyone even lucky enough to have to "endure" spitting should be praying to Allah every night for having won the relationship lottery.


I spent 20 years in a relationship with no oral at all, and the final four years were completely sexless, so I have been there.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

After reading this thread, I feel kind of fortunate at the moment.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> Those are my top 3, and I have found them in spades. I suspect Holland has a very similar top 3.


Yes you are correct but I am interested in the post sex emotion as I don't feel it so much. I do love the afterglow and cuddling though.


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Re: MEN!!!!Spit or swallow?*



samyeagar said:


> Those are my top 3, and I have found them in spades. I suspect Holland has a very similar top 3.


my wife and I only share fiscal conformity, unfortunately.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

soulsearch said:


> my wife and I only share fiscal conformity, unfortunately.


My wife and I share......well there was that one time that....well i'm sure there's something.........aw crap.


----------



## zaliblue (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey guys!

Thanks again for al of the responses! I have to say that there has been some very interesting (and good) advice! I think I am going to go for it...I'll use his reaction as my guide...that way he can't lie! lol...if it's about the same as when I spit...spitting it will be...buuttt if he shows any more excitement (which would be hard to imagine lol)...then I may do the swallowing...on occasion...I guess like we do anal...birthdays and special occasions only bahahaha!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi zaliblue,

I agree that the idea of letting it dribble out works, I sometimes ask my wife to keep it in her mouth then dribble it on her self afterwards because I really like the visual. Although I do enjoy it when she swallows I likewise enjoy it when she wears it on her face or lets it dribble from her mouth onto me.

I hope you both have a great time playing.

Best...


----------



## tornado (Jan 10, 2014)

Once I finish it doesn't really matter after that.


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

If I had a choice, I would love for my wife to swallow, but I typically ejaculate a good amount, so that wouldn't really be a fair request to ask. My wife loves giving me BJ's, but she HATES my semen because of the consistency and volume, so if she lets me ejaculate into her mouth, all the hesitating, gagging and pausing kills my orgasm. I would rather take a BJ just for arousal and finish with a HJ so I get a good, complete orgasm with it, and usually, that's what we do. We'll 69 and I'll bring her to orgasm, then she'll grab some lube or lotion and finish me with her hand.

The visual of my wife jumping up and running to the bathroom, while frantically spitting semen off her tongue, and then sticking her head under the faucet to rinse her mouth is a complete turn-off. There are times where she isn't exactly the freshest in her lady parts, but I never jumped up and ran to the bathroom to get her taste of my tongue. 

Since a good deal of people don't get any kind of oral, I can't really complain, but it would be nice to get a BJ to completion (with swallowing) just once so I can experience how it feels.


----------



## Carrie420 (Jan 12, 2014)

I, for one, love to swallow...and it sends my husband a very powerful message...


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Carrie420 said:


> I, for one, love to swallow...and it sends my husband a very powerful message...


Yes it does Carrie....and good for you! My wife does the same.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> Yep, you don't get it. Getting a wonderful BJ followed by swallowing is the highest complement possible to pay a man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well then.... Wait! Seriously?

I don't like the implications this makes about my marriage.

Even with great sex, frequent sex, a decent looking woman.... ...asking for ...ahh forget it...


----------



## NickyMcCoy (Feb 1, 2014)

I have always swallowed, never had an issue with it, but I don't think a women who doesn't swallow for her husband is any less than one who does.

Don't think a guy would leave his wife who is good at giving him oral but doesn't swallow.


----------



## Jax10 (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm a guy, and I don't really understand this whole thing about "if my wife swallows it is the ultimate in acceptance" and blah blah blah. Basically it is (for me) just really sexy and very cool. I love that my wife does it. Love it. Love it. 

I really don't know why.

But I tell you what, getting good bj's at home as part of the mix is another reason why I have a great marriage!


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Never spilled a drop in my life


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

NickyMcCoy said:


> Don't think a guy would leave his wife who is good at giving him oral but doesn't swallow.


I wouldn't leave my wife over it, no. But if I found myself single again, I wouldn't continue a relationship with a woman who didn't. Life's too short and I'm too old to start over settling for second best.


----------



## MarriedManInHis40s (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, there is no way my wife will bring her mouth anywhere near my junk under any circumstances, so "spit or swallow" is a rather academic question in my case....


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I didn't read the thread, but I think the answer is simple. If you are dating or married to a person who is awesome in every way and you two have a great sex life, would you prefer to get oral regularly but she spits OR no oral at all because you are standing by your principles and expect her to swallow? When I frame it like that, the answer is simple... I don't give a rat's ass if she spits or swallows so long as the BJ is great and I'm ejaculating in her mouth to begin with.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

MarriedManInHis40s said:


> Well, there is no way my wife will bring her mouth anywhere near my junk under any circumstances, so "spit or swallow" is a rather academic question in my case....


If I asked my wife to spit or swallow, she'd say "I'll spit on that nasty thing any time you want".


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

To me it sounds like asking spit or swallow in the form of a definite question is a bit extreme.
First we talk as if this stuff holds the consistency as water, meaning everyone can do it right off...

My thought would be "Are they capable yet unwilling.", with that of course comes communication. I for one, accept would be willing but have difficulties, but to not know rather you are able or not, but does not want to because... Will not sit well with me. There are things I don't want to do just because... But I do them simply out of love and respect, and knowing my wife is happy that I do those things. If I'm not afforded an equal exchange, I default to leveling the relationship to equal grounds I am comfortable with, or leaving.


My only opinion is, if a spouse do not want to evolve their relationship with their partner, they at least deserve to know why, when a spouse feels they do not deserve an explanation, that spouse may have to face the fact that they do not deserve a relationship with that person.


----------



## Depth.Inside (Jul 5, 2012)

Now that my wife has found the love of oral after MANY years I love it. She swallows, rubs it all over herself, etc. 

HOnestly, its mostly a mental thing for me but man.... when it works, it works.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Depth.Inside said:


> Now that my wife has found the love of oral after MANY years I love it. She swallows, rubs it all over herself, etc.
> 
> HOnestly, its mostly a mental thing for me but man.... when it works, it works.


Boy... You must've thought it was never going to happen.


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

Depth.Inside said:


> Now that my wife has found the love of oral after MANY years I love it.


Ahh, 
-got to like those inspirational stories with a happy ending.

(pun intended)

Actually my wife is also been moving in this direction and I am hopeful.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Depth.Inside said:


> Now that my wife has found the love of oral after MANY years I love it. She swallows, rubs it all over herself, etc.


I know i'm in the minority when you survey most women but not for nothing ............ that feeling of it being rubbed all over my entire body hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  ?? Gotta be the nature's best umm " moisturizer "


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

The two biggest lies are:

1. No your taxes will not raise.

2. No i will not cum in your mouth.


I swallow her more then she swallows me (she squirts).
she does swallow but i can tell she could do without.


----------



## Depth.Inside (Jul 5, 2012)

omgitselaine said:


> I know i'm in the minority when you survey most women but not for nothing ............ that feeling of it being rubbed all over my entire body hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  ?? Gotta be the nature's best umm " moisturizer "


Yep.. My wife is in the same boat. When she is in the mood she LOVES it. ..

BTW, that is the sexiest thing ive read all day... Got my heart beating.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Spit or swallow? That's like asking "mustang or camaro?" Either one is pretty fantastic in my opinion.


----------



## 312cpl (Jan 27, 2014)

spit, swallow or SHARE!!

after my wife gives me a BJ she brings it up to me and we kiss deeply and share it! It is a great experience. It'll gross out most of you closed minded guys. Believe me, it turns her on that I do this with her. It was strange at first, but the more I saw how aroused she got by this, the more open minded I became and the more I learned to let it happen and enjoy it. Lifes too short to be uptight.


----------



## phoenix_ (Dec 20, 2013)

My wife used to do it every time and then it became sometimes only. The last few times she did it I could tell she didnt like it and that pretty much ruined the entire bj.

If I ever showed that I didnt like going down on her I know it would upset her a lot but she doesnt seem to get it the other way around.

Anyway, I think its incredibly sexy when a woman wants to swallow her husband. Its a huge turn on.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

phoenix_ said:


> Anyway, I think its incredibly sexy when a woman wants to swallow her husband. Its a huge turn on.


Yet another very good reason why to swallow ....... it's always been a nice way to differentiate one's self from all the other women who gives BJ's  by swallowing it always made me ummmm " special " soooo I've been told  !!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

312cpl said:


> spit, swallow or SHARE!!
> 
> after my wife gives me a BJ she brings it up to me and we kiss deeply and share it! It is a great experience. It'll gross out most of you closed minded guys. Believe me, it turns her on that I do this with her. It was strange at first, but the more I saw how aroused she got by this, the more open minded I became and the more I learned to let it happen and enjoy it. Lifes too short to be uptight.


Do you share the other way? Going down on her after you finish in her, and sharing with her can be really fun.


----------



## Vaya Con Dios (Aug 20, 2012)

312cpl said:


> spit, swallow or share!!
> 
> after my wife gives me a bj she brings it up to me and we kiss deeply and share it! It is a great experience. It'll gross out most of you closed minded guys. Believe me, it turns her on that i do this with her. It was strange at first, but the more i saw how aroused she got by this, the more open minded i became and the more i learned to let it happen and enjoy it. Lifes too short to be uptight.


nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

We kiss after oral no matter who is giver/receiver.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Vaya Con Dios said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


If I expect my wife to let me ejaculate in her mouth and swallow it, I can't be reacting like it's something nasty, can I?


----------



## 312cpl (Jan 27, 2014)

Holland said:


> We kiss after oral no matter who is giver/receiver.


yes definitely both ways. we're very oral and enjoy _sharing_ each others taste and smells. EVERY time I cum, I taste it, one way or another. If it is PIV, yes, I go down and clean it up and bring it to her. She cleans me up after PIV and brings it up to me to share. We really enjoy this, not just once in a while. While receiving a BJ I make her promise she'll share at least half with me. She replies "I'll think about it" and smiles. LOL..my W is great!

If you don't share each others flavors, there is so much you are missing out on.


----------



## Vaya Con Dios (Aug 20, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> If I expect my wife to let me ejaculate in her mouth and swallow it, I can't be reacting like it's something nasty, can I?


Some things I don't want sharing... each to their own but I'm afraid this isn't for me...

'selfish' well yes probably I am, my wife, when giving oral doesn't mind and just loves to mop up after HER ejaculation...but nooooo not me...

I believe if we are to 'share' then we must enjoy the experience AS individuals...


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

I need to be swallowed for sure. If my wife spits I feel almost disrespected and gross. I do not spit when her juices drip in my mouth or she kisses me and her tongue touches mine.

A lot of men have very low self esteems and we tend to get through our days knowing our significant other has our backs no matter what. For me, that includes letting me know whatever comes out of my body when I am sexually turned on or intimate with her, is special. Not for the sink, toilet, or trash.


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

omgitselaine said:


> Yet another very good reason why to swallow ....... it's always been a nice way to differentiate one's self from all the other women who gives BJ's  by swallowing it always made me ummmm " special " soooo I've been told  !!


It certainly sends my husband to work the next morning with a smile on his face after he gets swallowed the night before.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

MarriedManInHis40s said:


> Well, there is no way my wife will bring her mouth anywhere near my junk under any circumstances, so "spit or swallow" is a rather academic question in my case....


Ditto.
My wifes refusal to go anywhere near me with her mouth yet loved me doing it to her (which I stopped doing yeas ago) has been a major contributory factor to our now sexless marriage.

I almost can't understand that there are women out there who love giving their husband BJ's...let alone swallowing! 
And to the spouses who don't really like doing it but do it because their 'men' like it...well, that is completely alien to me.

My wife is 'why should I do something I don't like doing?'....


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

askari said:


> Ditto.
> My wifes refusal to go anywhere near me with her mouth yet loved me doing it to her (which I stopped doing yeas ago) has been a major contributory factor to our now sexless marriage.
> 
> I almost can't understand that there are women out there who love giving their husband BJ's...let alone swallowing!
> ...


That's so sad for you. A wife does something for her DH because it is important to HIM. It's an act of love to give to your spouse. Her mind set is all wrong on this issue. Can you maybe bet her to read sex books together covering this issue? Dh and I once bought a book called "Sex positions for 365 days of the year". We learned a lot and it brought us closer by having couple time.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Coldie said:


> I need to be swallowed for sure. If my wife spits I feel almost disrespected and gross. I do not spit when her juices drip in my mouth or she kisses me and her tongue touches mine.
> 
> A lot of men have very low self esteems and we tend to get through our days knowing our significant other has our backs no matter what. For me, that includes letting me know whatever comes out of my body when I am sexually turned on or intimate with her, is special. Not for the sink, toilet, or trash.


:iagree::iagree:

Perfectly stated!


----------



## Dannie1348 (Nov 17, 2011)

If you want the wife to swallow they you should eat her after u cumed in her right ?


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Sure- why not?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Dannie1348 said:


> If you want the wife to swallow they you should eat her after u cumed in her right ?


Yep. That's what I figured. As long as it's mine in there, I'm OK with doing that.

The flip side of that is: If you expect him to go down on you, then you should have no problem cleaning his rod after it's been inside you, right?


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Absolutely......


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> .....cleaning his rod....



Something about that description sounds very funny to me. :rofl:


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Dannie1348 said:


> If you want the wife to swallow they you should eat her after u cumed in her right ?


I do it all the time. And not for the tit-for-tat reason this seems to imply, but because I'm not bothered by any of the juices sex produces, and thankfully, neither is my STBW.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

morrison723 said:


> It doesn't really matter after sex is over but if you should swallow it if its during the sex.


Leftovers should be kept in the fridge to avoid spoilage? :scratchhead:


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> Leftovers should be kept in the fridge to avoid spoilage? :scratchhead:


:rofl:


----------



## KeepLookingUp (Feb 6, 2014)

What's the difference between 'like' and 'love'? Spit or swallow. LOL.


----------



## lisad45 (Feb 21, 2014)

It's rude to spit lol


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Re: MEN!!!!Spit or swallow?*



lisad45 said:


> It's rude to spit lol


And I'm never hmmmmm " rude " ahem ahem


----------



## lisad45 (Feb 21, 2014)

omgitselaine said:


> And I'm never hmmmmm " rude " ahem ahem


Me either! I'm a proper lady lol


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

lisad45 said:


> Me either! I'm a proper lady lol


Add me to the list. I also play with his two "boys" between his legs to make sure all is out. My husband does also like me to save some to show the fruits of his pleasure.


----------



## pierrematoe (Sep 6, 2013)

Obviously I would accept either in my situation but there's something just spectacular about swallowing. And especially since I've given copious amounts of tongue to her and there are certainly divine tasting fluids for me to swallow which I do gladly with passion and enthusiasm.


----------



## pierrematoe (Sep 6, 2013)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> I spit....let it roll down my chin and rub his **** all over my face. It's good for wrinkles



Okay why do I keep reading this over and over again and smile for Mr JA


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

kimd said:


> Add me to the list. I also play with his two "boys" between his legs to make sure all is out. My husband does also like me to save some to show the fruits of his pleasure.


You don't like to even leave a drop in there?


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

rattlertx17 said:


> i think it is a matter of attraction. if a girl spits it out right afterwards, it gives the impression she has a distaste with the action in the first place, then makes it uncomfortable going forward. nothing more sexy than a wife who enjoys her husbands love juice, and i think women should appreciate that in a man as well. women are always producing something for the man to spit out the whole time, yet we don't. would ruin the process.


It would turn them right off to do that.


----------



## pierrematoe (Sep 6, 2013)

Let's make it easy.....if I swallow she can swallow. We should have national swallow day


----------



## SteveK (Mar 15, 2014)

honcho said:


> Well at the moment it all happens I really don’t care! From a visual quality it is something of a turnoff seeing someone spit or the running off to the bathroom to do it and can slow down the mood so to speak. Course if that is the end of the festivities for all involved I don’t think it matters. But I am not the one with it in my mouth.


My STBXW started to let me go n her mouth occasionally a few years ago. But only on special occasions. Then about six months before her affair, it became part of her diet I mean every time we had sex for a second time...

Now she's got this disgusting pig that she told her sister she won't even give him a BJ..


----------



## pierrematoe (Sep 6, 2013)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> I think we should have a national snowball day....



Now that's what I'm talking about people.


----------



## Paladin (Oct 15, 2011)

If my partner took the time to give me head to completion, I certainly dont care what she does with it once I'm finished. Really depends on her mood, but sometimes she swallows, other times she doesnt. I try and give her a heads up about 10-20 seconds prior to finishing to let her make the choice herself.


----------



## TopsyTurvy5 (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm not a huge fan of oral, but if I'm going to get it I want her to swallow, otherwise I'd rather do something else.


----------



## Jakobi Greenleaf (Sep 19, 2012)

To be perfectly honest, I don't care what she does with it, I just want the blowjob. I'm not trying to come off as crass or selfish. If I had to count how many I get a year, I doubt I'd use all of one hand. Given that, I'm not about to quibble over what she does when I'm done.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

Now if she got up and ran to the bathroom with a sour look on her face to gag into the sink I guess I wouldn't find that very sexy. 

Watching it spill out of her mouth around my **** on the other hand...hot! I don't find swallowing any more exciting...although perhaps neater.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

MaritimeGuy said:


> Now if she got up and ran to the bathroom with a sour look on her face to gag into the sink I guess I wouldn't find that very sexy.
> 
> Watching it spill out of her mouth around my **** on the other hand...hot! I don't find swallowing any more exciting...although perhaps neater.


VERY HOT :yay:


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Well...........hmmm. I know I finish in her mouth......

I'm not sure what the hell she does after. I'm usually way out of it when it comes to oral to completion. Prefer that even to regular sex these days. Makes me go to my happy place. :smthumbup:

She is same way. I made her pass out once. First it was panic mode....then it was hot as hell lol


----------



## pierrematoe (Sep 6, 2013)

Snowball me honey......enough said.


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Swallow ....... always !!

Such a shame to waste all that ummmmm ................ protein


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

But always keep a little on your lips to show him his love juice !!


----------



## pierrematoe (Sep 6, 2013)

kimd said:


> But always keep a little on your lips to show him his love juice !!



Agree...that's the perfect moment for a slow, loving French kiss with your husband. Sharing is caring.


----------



## groovebaer63 (Jan 9, 2014)

Nester? Lol
Reminds me i always this question on my mind: my wife and me we are actually enjoying when it is NOT NEAT, not too clean...
Baseline is: No smell no fun - so the ides of taking showers before - or after ... We considet it almost a sacrilege 
So - are we Not Normal :-()?

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## groovebaer63 (Jan 9, 2014)

Lol

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## groovebaer63 (Jan 9, 2014)

Totally agree. Though i consider the stuff a give away. She does with it as she pleases )

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

kimd said:


> But always keep a little on your lips to show him his love juice !!


Men are so visual thus what better visual to leave in their heads than ummmmmm this


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

omgitselaine said:


> Men are so visual thus what better visual to leave in their heads than ummmmmm this


Elaine, you need to remind Joe how lucky he is to have married you...


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> Elaine, you need to remind Joe how lucky he is to have married you...


Yes ..... trust me I remind him often. 

Sometimes even with my mouth ummm ......" full " oppsssss TMI  ???


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

There is no such thing as TMI on TAM :smthumbup:


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

Men spit swallow- 
I thought this thread was for homosexual men. By bad


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

matters to me!


----------



## pierrematoe (Sep 6, 2013)

Either can work for me...depends on how they perform the spit or the swallow


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Swallow all the way down your throat....come up for air, flip your hair to the side and say "Thank you babe, I needed that"....smack him on his cute rear and get him a beer.......


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

So...Elaine....why isn't Joe posting anymore. I miss that guy!


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: Re: MEN!!!!Spit or swallow?*



I Notice The Details said:


> So...Elaine....why isn't Joe posting anymore. I miss that guy!


He is very busy with work since his company had merged with another thus he rarely has the time though he does lurk or peek when he does have a little time.

Ill be sure to tell him you said hello


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

Now tell us the real reason Elaine. You have him tied to the bed as your sex slave and he loves it !!!!!


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

kimd said:


> Now tell us the real reason Elaine. You have him tied to the bed as your sex slave and he loves it !!!!!


Haaaaaa how he wishes for that  !!


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

I dont expect her to swallow
I dont want her to jump up all gurgly and run to the john to spit it out either

my preference is cumming in her mouth and her letting it leak out as she continues sucking...messy for me but I like that, like to watch her as it happens...

then, she can jump up and go get a warm wet towel to wipe me down LOL


----------



## Uglee70 (Jan 2, 2009)

Strewth! When My wife gives me BJ's it's ONLY in the shower. It's been 20 years since I've had one "dry".

Needless to say, spit or swallow is never a conundrum I've had to deal with where my wife is concerned. I can come ON her from the boobs down, but never in her mouth!

I'm happy if I can just get any oral at all sometimes!


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Showering is so hot though!!

Friend, every woman loves an authentic pearl necklace from her DH


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

actually doesn't matter to me either way


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

I beg to differ Mr K


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

over20 said:


> I beg to differ Mr K


to me


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh I am sorry, I did not mean to offend. A couple has to learn and grow through these kinds of things...

Again I am sorry


----------



## kilgore (Dec 14, 2012)

over20 said:


> Oh I am sorry, I did not mean to offend. A couple has to learn and grow through these kinds of things...
> 
> Again I am sorry


you didn't offend - spit or swallow - either is fine for me, that is all


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I just swallowed a little bit of sick in my mouth


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

So, does penis size matter to a woman prior to and during a BJ?

Is it a case of a larger one is more visually appealing prior to, but a smaller one is more comfortable during?

Meh, seen one seen 'em all?

Don't care, it's my SO's and it's wonderful?


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

If I like it enough to put it in my mouth I'm not really concerned about analysing its pros and cons


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> So, does penis size matter to a woman prior to and during a BJ?
> 
> Is it a case of a larger one is more visually appealing prior to, but a smaller one is more comfortable during?
> 
> ...


Last one for me.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

But isn't it a little disappointing if it's tiny?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> But isn't it a little disappointing if it's tiny?


Actually, during a BJ is when you want a tiny little penis. Make things so much easier. Mr pink's package routines aggravates my TMJ!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Actually, during a BJ is when you want a tiny little penis. Make things so much easier. Mr pink's package routines aggravates my TMJ!


My STBW has similar thoughts, and as far as the visual appeal before, it's more along the lines of knowing what she's going to be doing and and rather than admiring it, it's the thought of 'this'll work', or 'no way in helll'.

We're fortunate that between my size and her technique, she's able to finish me off most of the time before her TMJ kick in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I used to be able to give spectacular BJs to my ex bc his was so thin and manageable.
It's a tougher time with DH though.He's a little above average on length but the girth is what gets me.Thankfully he's not into BJs as a finisher and only enjoys it as a starter.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't get the whole issue with taste.It's not like you're going to gargle with it after he cums in your mouth. He cums and hopefully you have enough saliva in your mouth to swallow quickly without tasting a thing. Easy.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I don't get the whole issue with taste.It's not like you're going to gargle with it after he cums in your mouth. He cums and hopefully you have enough saliva in your mouth to swallow quickly without tasting a thing. Easy.


*In that regard, Scarlet, I really can't help but wish that all women shared your viewpoint!

And it's rather sad that there's even some women out there who won't even remotely consider giving their partners oral sex, much less letting that act ever to reach the point of the "swallow/spit decision!"*


----------



## Rottdad42 (Nov 26, 2012)

Okay I guess I have to respond  My wifee loves to do the BJ's she says and I quote "You are so handsome and blessed down low" that I can't help myself. She gets so whooped up as do I that we both enjoy the "juice" as I call it. We have such a beautiful, romantic, loving sex life, that we love it, so there is no gross out factor. I think I answered the question. I think that this will be a 50/50 thread. Or not.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Rottdad42 said:


> Okay I guess I have to respond  My wifee loves to do the BJ's she says and I quote "You are so handsome and blessed down low" that I can't help myself. She gets so whooped up as do I that we both enjoy the "juice" as I call it. We have such a beautiful, romantic, loving sex life, that we love it, so there is no gross out factor. I think I answered the question. I think that this will be a 50/50 thread. Or not.


This is so refreshing to hear!! Happy for you two....her comment is so cute!:smthumbup:


----------



## Rottdad42 (Nov 26, 2012)

You know when she starts to talk like that, I can't help to think that the BS i endured for so very long, in some small way, she has been waiting for me. You know like two lives being lived, only to cross paths by miles and then by some small comment, over an outfit she was wearing with a co-worker I barley know. Gave this girl, girl! Woman pause to think I was different. Then the co-worker sent her a picture of me in my superman costume (motorcycle uniform for work). Now no cell phone pictures does anyone justice, so I'm sure on both sides of the fence there could be issues of the unknown. But when I met her for the first time, I looked up and thanked whomever for dropping one for me. That would be an angel if that wasn't clear  As she walked towards me, it was segmented hard to explain. Every step she took was like ten. I never thought for a minute she was there to meet me, that's how beautiful she was/is. The rest is history and will be. This girl gets her every dream, that I promise. I never get tired of telling our story, of our first date. Best day ever! I have more, but most of those, are just for me. This reads like a dime novel. But is so very true.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

It is so nice to hear stories like yours!!!


----------



## Jax10 (Oct 22, 2012)

I have given a lot of thought to this. I love that my wife gives blow jobs and swallows. There is something nice about thinking back to what happened (blow job, swallow, roll over and go to bed. No spitting, washing the mouth out etc). I think that because some women don't like it, it makes me appreciate it that much more.

I also like that sometimes she knows I could just use a bj (and true, sometimes men just need relief and this is very good) or she would like to give one. Not sure which, but I'm pretty happy and thankful for the result! 

This is not to say that swallowing is a must, but I don't think I'd care for the spit it out (tactfully or not). Rather go on the chest at that point. Which is good too.


----------



## WellyVamp (Apr 26, 2013)

Spit or swallow? Does someone really need to ask this question? Swallow of course. 

It's not as though it tastes vile. Swallowing makes sense, you don't have to clean up!


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

WellyVamp said:


> Spit or swallow? Does someone really need to ask this question? Swallow of course.
> 
> It's not as though it tastes vile. Swallowing makes sense, you don't have to clean up!


Exactly! Plus it's more intimate
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

over20 said:


> Exactly! Plus it's more intimate
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*To refuse to do it makes just about as much sense as some jumpy, non-confident guy who fearfully refrains from going down on his woman because of some wrongfully perceived notion that it either won't taste or smell pleasant and that it's just way too messy!

I really can't help but think that it's nothing more than sheer fear that scares and keeps just a lot of otherwise loving people from one of the most loving and romantic experiences that they could ever hope to wish for!*


----------



## Rottdad42 (Nov 26, 2012)

I remember when I was wayyyyyy younger and the guys I grew up with, talked about it a lot. I myself liked to talk, but I was very shy. Now shy is good in many ways. I refer to being shy as innocence. So on that premise, when I finally got the nerve to date and then got the nerve to do that, I didn't have any clue as to what I was doing. Then I was "juiced" on at first I wasn't sure I liked it. Then after a few times, with different girlfriends, I reallllly enjoyed it. I was also lucky in the reverse. When your partner does the deed its like acceptance which is very, very seductively sexy. Whoa! It def doesn't feel like rejection. I like this thread.


----------



## Noble1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Spit or swallow? 

Let's just say I'm jealous of either option at this point.


----------



## WifeDrivesMeCrazy (May 7, 2013)

It depends on our mood. I don't mind either. I can probably count on my one hand the amount of times my wife has swallowed in our 12 years.


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

LOL @ this thread


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

The GF was having what she commonly refers to as shark week. Last night she hooked me up with one of her incredible BJ's. I asked after if the taste ever bothers her and she said nope she can tell when I am going to cum and just puts it in the back of her throat so doesn't taste anything..... Well that works for me then. No way that would feel as good if she pulled it out last second


----------



## Rottdad42 (Nov 26, 2012)

I can understand the mental check this gives to some relationships. I can only speak for myself. Being a guy, I do like the fact that she does consume my og juice. I do the same as well. There is no hesitation or any act of disgust or rejection. That being said, I did a date a young lady that didn't shave and her hygiene was sub-par. I had to do other things, to make it work so to speak. I'm not a prude, but there are the basics. Right then and there was my limit. So to answer that question S or S, for me I couldn't do it unless that person was maintained down low. My wife does a wonderful job of that and even includes me in the style of the week. You know brazilian and so on. Again a wonderful turn on. I wonder what other people think about that.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

BJs are a rare treat these days, but she always swallows. I've been with girls who didn't let me go in their mouth, I had to pull out, but I was never with a girl who spit. It was all or nothing I guess lol. 

I agree with Rottdad, it's all about the hygiene. I was with a girl in college that had poor hygiene down below and it set me back several years...

What a nice Good Friday discussion!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

What is this "blowjob" you all refer to? :scratchhead:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

BeachGuy said:


> What is this "blowjob" you all refer to? :scratchhead:


*Beach: A "blowjob" is formally and appropriately defined as: 

"an act of wanton, lascivious kindness that my rich, skanky XW bestows only upon her OMen, solely within the confines of a contractual legitimized married relationship by her to a legal husband, and without any prior knowledge thereof by said spouse!"

Does that make sense?*


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

BeachGuy said:


> What is this "blowjob" you all refer to? :scratchhead:


haha I relate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

